# Squash in Bangkok



## lpmoroney (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi all,

Looking to pick up squash again. 42 yo english guy battling with lazinitus and a good life. Starting to feel the pain but not past a good run around.

I'm not that advanced, I would say low intermediate because not played so much over the past few years (but used to play alot perviously); but still have some stamina and skill left so would like to get back into playing. 

I am on Narathiwas road so Sathorn, Silom, Sukhamvit all very accessable. I have no access to court at my condo though.

can we share email on here?

best

Lee


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

Sorry no personal contact details are allowed on the open forum.. this is for your benefit.

We have a private message facility available to regular posters.. become a regular poster and bobs your uncle 

Maiden


----------

